# So, Fathers day is right around the corner....



## Game-Over (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm putting this on my list.






edit: I've tried multiple times to embed, even taken the "s" off....whats going on?


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

looks cool but would like to see how it handles off the path.


----------

